

.me domain name open registration starts tomorrow at 8pm PST - yangyang42
https://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/tlds/me.asp

======
altano
To find words that end in "me," try: egrep "^.{3,3}me$" /usr/share/dict/words

The 3,3 means 3 characters minimum (anything less is invalid) and 3 maximum.
So increase that second number to get more words.

~~~
PieSquared
Removing the second 3 gives more interesting words. Symdro.me, mada.me,
quickli.me. (Could me made into quickly.me)

------
Jem
The site is incredibly slow. I can only assume a lot of people want .me
domains...

~~~
markovich
Terribly slow. I've been waiting for 10 minutes for the payment page to
appear...

~~~
Jem
It took mine about 20-25 minutes to process. Now theoretically the owner of
jem.me though.

~~~
markovich
I also got me a nice domain, and even though they've taken the money, the
domain is not showing up in my domain list. Hope dies last, ey?!

~~~
plusbryan
Looks like all 5 of mine failed, even though they charged my credit card. Just
got the "we're sorry but the domain failed to process" emails. Thanks godaddy!

~~~
eposts
Maybe they registered those for themselves...

~~~
plusbryan
considering one was aweso.me, maybe

------
alex_c
Got CLUTTER.ME, I'm happy :)

Also got another 11 three-letters, and one four-letter. Looks like the frenzy
has died down by now, godaddy is slow but all my domains processed right away.

One annoying thing is godaddy stopped accepting coupons for .me domains
halfway through... so I didn't get any discounts for the last few. Ah well.

------
vaksel
I got 10 - 3 letter domains and 4 - 4 letter ones. Got the email confirmation,
but not in the control panel yet

~~~
mk
I received confirmation letters, but have now just received a letter saying:

The following domain name has failed to be registered:

PRI.ME

Error: PRI.ME: cannot register - already registered

We will evaluate this error and retry the registration if appropriate.

CURSES!

------
imp
I was looking for football-related names and saw that this site is already
live. Not what I expected though: <http://www.tackle.me/>

------
cdr
Hmm, to get one of these, or to wait until they open up the TLDs?

------
dandelany
Cool... I got SCHE.ME

Hopefully it actually went through!

~~~
dandelany
Nooooo.....

The following domain name has failed to be registered:

SCHE.ME

Error: SCHE.ME: cannot register - already registered

~~~
mrtron
I think GoDaddy is sending those out for every domain...

I even got it for a really random/unpopular one.

~~~
andreyf
Maybe they took the first day's worth of submissions and registered them for
themselves?

~~~
mrtron
Just got a 2nd confirmation that mine are gone.

------
mrtron
I just got emails for all the domains I tried to register claiming they are
taken.

I really doubt they are - is everyone getting this?

------
cujo
Anyone registering these other than godaddy?

~~~
JulianMontez
A friend suggested Dynadot. They accept Paypal, which makes it easier to not
bother my parents (I'm 15-years-old).

~~~
silencio
Holy cow, THANK you for the suggestion. Godaddy was taking upwards of 10
minutes to load a single page!

------
Prrometheus
Darn, "help.me" is already taken. Should have read Hacker News before I went
to bed last night!

Checking feed.me

------
ivank
Any word on which registrar "tasted" pretty much all .me domains? WHOIS info
isn't up yet.

------
parenthesis
Has anyone ever made much money selling on domain names? (edit: anyone here, I
mean)

------
radley
8am PST...

------
mk
who got sche.me ?

